# NARS gratis bonanza!!!!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 15, 2007)

So, during our deep cleaning, we discovered a bunch of NARS items/testers/etc that we no longer carry, thus, they were taking up space in our drawers and stockroom...so where does it all go?

To me!...well, not really.  But I did end up with a lot of it!
Macchu Picchu Sparkling Loose Powder
Montenegro cream blush
Taos powder blush
Orgasm powder blush
Arctic e/s duo
Night Star eye shadow
Barbuda eyeshadow
El Dorado cream shadow
Funny Face lipstick(brand new)
Zanzibar lipstick (I LOVE this color, and it's a brand new one)
Morrocco lipstick(brand new)
Bewitched lip lacquer (We never carred this, thus, it is brand new!)

*rolls around in it*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

Awesome gratis! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

sigh!!! wow what wonderful gratis!!!


----------



## Moppit (Apr 15, 2007)

I always enjoy finding out what new gratis you have received.  That is a lot of great makeup.  Enjoy!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

lucky ass!!!


----------



## msmack (Apr 15, 2007)

lol rolling around in it... a dream, nice score!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 15, 2007)

Lucky you!!!!  That's a good selection too.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2007)

Soooo lucky, enjoy it!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 16, 2007)

*jealous*


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 16, 2007)

wow! enjoy it alllllllll! haha


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 16, 2007)

i took it all out this morning and i couldn't decide what to put on lol i ended up putting everything on and taking things off until i was happy.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 16, 2007)

wow, that's awesome!
enjoy your new makeup.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2007)

=o omg soooo jealous! I was thinking of working for Sephora for a while when I move to SD this year...


----------



## mslips (Apr 18, 2007)

omg im so jealous!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 18, 2007)

enjoy... i am soooo jealous


----------



## aziza (Apr 19, 2007)

Arrgh!!! I am so jealous. Awesome FREE haul lol.  Bump Fashion Fair...I'm applying to Sephora in August. Hahaha!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations *sips haterade* I'm happy for you *another sip, this time low carb*


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW, great!  Enjoy!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 19, 2007)

so jealous!!!! i gotta get a job at sephora...i'd spend all my money there. congrats!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 19, 2007)

very nice :]


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_so jealous!!!! i gotta get a job at sephora...i'd spend all my money there. congrats!_

 

no you wouldn't lol they give us too much stuff.  The only things I ever have to actually purchase are most of my skincare products and my foundation.  other purchases I make because I'm an unwilled impulse shopper.


----------

